# Really expensive saddle, absolutly gorgeous!



## Bikermaniac (Jan 12, 2018)

NOS, Is that a salesman sample?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322993902702


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2018)

GLWTS !


----------



## Handyman (Jan 13, 2018)

...................................but shipping is FREE !!  Don't forget to consider that when your bidding.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Jan 13, 2018)

*

 *
* Cool doorknob! *


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2018)

At least you don't have to pay for shipping. It's free!


----------



## tech549 (Jan 13, 2018)

what would the bike cost that belongs with that saddle?


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 13, 2018)

tech549 said:


> what would the bike cost that belongs with that saddle?




Based on what he's asking for the saddle...
about $400,000 for the bike.

But this is not indicative of a realistic cost for the bike,
it's his interpretation of what he would like to get for the saddle.

**************
At a bike swap, there was a bicycle bell. The seller was asking $200
because it was original.

Week later, similar bell at a thrift store, another seller was asking $5 for
a "kid's bicycle bell".
Not saying this is true for every bike item.
But sometimes much depends on who's selling it and what they feel
it's worth.
To some it's ...others...


----------



## modelt23 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ha!


----------



## modelt23 (Jan 13, 2018)

Time to put my seat on a Hunk Of Wood. Now I can bring the Hobby into the Living Room .. NOT !!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 13, 2018)

tech549 said:


> what would the bike cost that belongs with that saddle?



I'd sell mine for the price of that saddle.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 13, 2018)

dfa242 said:


> I'd sell mine for the price of that saddle.
> View attachment 737213




.....................................

(The look you'd get from the guy selling the saddle)


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 18, 2018)

2jakes said:


> .....................................
> 
> (The look you'd get from the guy selling the saddle)




Lol.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 18, 2018)

No longer available (0 bids)


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 18, 2018)

2jakes said:


> No longer available (0 bids)




I thought it would sell like hot cakes...hum, I thought wrong.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 18, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I thought it would sell like hot cakes...hum, I thought wrong.




It went flatter than a pancake...


----------

